
Pro Gaming as Entrepreneurship – Cool Behind-The-Scenes Look from TwitchCon - staringispolite
http://thehustle.co/life-as-a-professional-video-gamer
======
staringispolite
Interesting case study - he's "just" a full-time gamer, but there are tons of
parallels in market timing, luck, peristence, positioning yourself in the
market, getting to your first $100K revenue, and balancing founder-level time
commitments with raising a family.

